
Your New Hires Won't Succeed Unless You Onboard Them Properly - wyldfire
https://hbr.org/2017/06/your-new-hires-wont-succeed-unless-you-onboard-them-properly
======
JSeymourATL
Great book on this subject for anyone starting a new job
>[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/16775717-new-
leaders-100-...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/16775717-new-
leaders-100-day-action-plan)

